# A New Furry Team Fortress 2 Server



## Maliwolf (Jul 12, 2015)

I have been Developing a server for tf2 for the past 2 weeks and i now feel its ready for the public!

simply click this link to join! *steam://connect/74.91.126.195:27025

Features:
*!taunt       - Enables the use of all taunts without owning them.
!unusual    - Adds unusual effects on each weapon and save them.
/equip       - Equips a class specific furry model(only for Scout, Engineer, Heavy, Spy, Medic, Sniper)
!store       - You can buy trails and species titles here (if your species isn't here you can request it.)
Hook        - Grappling hook is enabled most of the time cuz its amazing.
!soundlist  - Plays custom sounds to the server which can also be trigered by saying the word.
extras    - Includes lots of nice extra things such as dispenser music, building hats, duels, friendly mode, 
A wide selection of maps including pyro dodgeball and climb maps as well as fun mess around maps.

NONE OF THE ABOVE FEATURES ARE HIDDEN BEHIND VIP OR DONATION REQUIREMENTS!

This server is more focused on fun ,relaxation, and being social than serious game play although serious game play isn't unsupported. If this sound fun to you please join us!

please note that you may need to download up to 85MB before custom maps to join.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 13, 2015)

Sounds like fun , I'll give the server a go at some point.
Out of interest what do the curry models look like? I've seen some crappy ones in the past so I'd just like to know


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm not really one for mods, but if I get time tonight I'll hop on and give it a try.

Can the furry models be seen by everyone, or just those who turn it on?


----------



## Maliwolf (Jul 13, 2015)

They can be seen by everyone.
as for what they look like here is a list of models i currently use.
fox scout     - http://gamebanana.com/wips/44424
bear heavy   - http://tf2.gamebanana.com/skins/137609
fox engineer  - http://tf2.gamebanana.com/skins/135097
raptor spy    - http://tf2.gamebanana.com/skins/123900
wolf mdeic   - http://tf2.gamebanana.com/skins/132967

These are the best i can find. The fox scout and sergal probably come out as looking best. The fox scout has custom animations which is nice to look at.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 15, 2015)

Well I've gave the server a try and its pretty fun , I think I'll use it more over furry pound when I want to play with some other furs , I just wish pyro had a model to use.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 15, 2015)

Now that there's a furry version of TF2 I want to try playing it...

I have TF2 halfway downloaded it's taking quite a while. (And it's downloading on the Windows partition of my Mac...)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 15, 2015)

What level of traffic are we talking about? Empty servers are no fun, but highly active servers like the Furry Pound are impossible to connect to most of the time.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> What level of traffic are we talking about? Empty servers are no fun, but highly active servers like the Furry Pound are impossible to connect to most of the time.


When I first joined there was about 4 people on, when I left there were about 10-20 , so there's a relatively small amount of traffic but it builds.


----------



## Maliwolf (Jul 17, 2015)

yeah the population fluctuates, but i did peak at 17 players today which is pretty close to full. The server doesn't empty out that much anymore as its not as new, and people are sticking around.


----------

